# Guy Fieri



## venture (Jan 10, 2012)

Given the name of the forum and the title of the thread, I guess I could just stop here.

But I won't.

Tonight I saw an episode of "Diners Drive Ins & Dives" where  fried chicken was served with some white gravy with pepper in it.

Guy, in a way only he could do, said it reminded him of chicken fried steak?

Where did they find him?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 10, 2012)

The guy did win a cooking contest for the next network star -  He has 3 restaruants and may not be to our liking but he is a force in the field - may not be our cup of tea but he is here to stay


----------



## big andy a (Jan 11, 2012)

I think we just had one of his restaurants open here in town.  I watch him for the entertainment value only.  Usually good for a few laughs.

Curt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2012)

HE'S FROM CALIFORNIA!!!...'Nuff said!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## alelover (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you ever notice that everything he's ever eaten is awesome, right on point or It's MONEY.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta remember that these show's primary goal is entertainment and selling advertising.  I don't put much stock in what they say and do my best to glean little tidbits of knowledge from them.  Guy is an entertainer first and then a cook.  I enjoy watching him occassionally but all of that gets old after a while if you are not learning something from them


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2012)

The guy is querky and has spiked hair and from Cali then knows alittle bit about food to. Now I like the show and have gotten a few good recipes from the show too. Now I did make it to one of the restuarants on the show "The Shed" in Mississippi and it was one of the worst BBQ restuarant that I have ever ate in. (boiled ribs) Now he has been to Jacksonville a few times and the restuarants are good ones to. So he does his job and I wish that I had his job and traveled the country looking for Diners, Drive in and Dive's.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 11, 2012)

Not really a fan. I like the show and have been to several of the restaurants featured, one while they were filming. My wife and I were actually shown during the episode a couple times, not speaking or featured, but in the background. Afterwards he didn't hang out and meet with people, sign autographs or anything. Pretty much hid until he walked out and into a waiting limo out back. My wife was taking a picture of me in front of the Camaro (it's a rental by the way) and he walked by and made some sort of smart a$$ comment. He appears to exude douchiness from every pore. I could be wrong, he could be a really nice guy for all I know.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 11, 2012)

alelover said:


> Did you ever notice that everything he's ever eaten is awesome, right on point or It's MONEY.




That's so good I'd eat that on a flip flop!  he does have some funny commits


----------



## venture (Jan 11, 2012)

Actually we watch the show all the time.  Mostly for the one in three of the places he visits that are a gem.  Sometimes a recipe, an idea, or a tip that might come in handy.  For myself, also to wait for his next golden gaffe!

Ate at only one restaurant he visited and raved about.  It was a tourist trap out in the desert and the food was awful. Yes, JJ, Guy is the perfect representative for the western edge of California.  I found him entertaining until his schtick got so old. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

We ate at his Johnny Rocket restaurant in Santa Rosa several years before he won the next Food Network Star. His food then was no better than an Appleby's or Coco's.  His show that he does at home is a lot of that same stuff.

The fact is that he goes where they tell him and does what they tell him to do for the most part. There is a whole advance team that decides if they are going to a restaurant or not. Most of the suggestions come in from viewers.   We have eaten at some of the places and some are great and some are really mediocre.

He has made a fortune in being quirky. Wish I had his $$ and his job. My wife says my gray hair stands straight up like his in the morning so maybe there is still a chance for me


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the show, could take him or leave him, don't care.  I too have tried and played around with alot of the dishes he has featured.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 11, 2012)

I happen to like Guy. He is entertaining (unlike some of the duds they use). I have been to a few of places that he has visited and they have been good. His restaurant here in Sacramento, Tex Wasabi's, has great food and vibe.


----------



## dewetha (Jan 11, 2012)

of course he going to say it's good. he ins;t a food critic. if he was no one would let him in teh door. they get good press and I get to see some tricks of the trade every now and then. I am also sure there are many secret ingredients these places don't show you!

i really like the bbq ones. one place did baby backs for 12 hours. Guy was like "what's left?". another place did the foiling method but for a sweet rib they added brown sugar and more rub on top they wrapped.

maybe an interesting way to get certain flavor to pop more. I may give this a try in a trial rib run. 

the show I really like is Chopped. amazing stuff they come up with on the fly.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 11, 2012)

I like him too, The show is good enough that I get tips here and there.  I do enjoy those that dare to be different lol.  I would love to have a gig like his.


----------

